

The beginning of the end for the Apple iMac? - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/12/18/beginning-end-apple-imac

======
dgreensp
Ooh, a game, let's play. I'll write an iPod one...

"The iPod has morphed a lot over time into many shapes and sizes, but now its
days are numbered. This may sound like an unusual statement, but the writing's
on the wall. The chalk is on the chalkboard. Apple's products are more
expensive than the crappy competition, which was ok before, but not now.
Economy and stuff. People will stop buying them. What can Apple do? Stop
selling them, of course."

